# This is why I love winter



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2011)

Some pictures of the Eastern Townships (south-western portion of the province of Quebec). I took many of them by very cold weather (-30 C). I simply love the magnificient light and sky of those polar days ! 

I called this picture « Bois gelé ». (Frozen woods). I took it when I was on the way to the office. I was on a small brigde over the St-François River (Lennoxville, Sherbrooke). The temperature was –32 C and the air was very humid. I was holding my camera against a covered in frost metallic handrail and there were many cars and trucks, so the bridge was shaking a lot. The picture was not easy to take.






White pines (Pinus strobus) at the end of the day (Lennoxville, Sherbrooke) near Bishop University.





Mont Megantic, from the small town of Westbury. Another very cold day.... (Januray 2010)















The end of the day (small town of Notre Dame des Bois)










Winter in Hampden (where we live). Our old shack, near our house.





Korean Barberry (Berberis koreana) in our garden





What we see from the living room window





An old Church (Westbury)





The end of the day (Westbury)


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 23, 2011)

Winter near the Megantic Lake

The american elms (Ulmus americana) in the park by a very cold and windy winter day (-30 C). My fingers were frozen. 










A place where people put boats in water (I don’t know the name in English. Anyway, nobody can put a boat in winter there !)










Saint-Barnabas church (Lac Mégantic) 





« Les Victorines du Lac » inn (Lac Megantic). Very quiet in winter !










Sunset in a maple forest (Cookshire)





Frozen river (Rivière au Saumon, Scotstown)





Massawipi. Traditional « white cedar » fence





Solitary elm (Ulmus americana) in a field (Cookshire)


----------



## wojtek (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely winter Quebec


----------



## Wendelin (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are very beautiful Pictures! Very well captured!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 23, 2011)

Those photos are awesome! They *almost* make me like winter....*almost*.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jan 23, 2011)

A beautiful photo essay! How lovely. :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely pictures thanks for share them


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 23, 2011)

Aaaaahhhh....


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful country you live in and beautiful scenes. But I really would love winter more if it only lasted a month, not four.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Such a beautiful coating of snow over everything!!


----------



## hchan (Jan 23, 2011)

What a contrast to David's photos! I used to live in Switzerland (in Basel actually) and whilst I love the weather and lifestyle here in Australia, I do miss the white winters. I want to have it all!!


----------



## emydura (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovely photos. I particularly like the ones with the coloured skies. Looks a great place to visit but a harsh place to live. 

David


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

Pretty.....COLD!!


----------



## Hera (Jan 23, 2011)

Amazing beauty, but I'm glad its not where I live. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2011)

Some here for your book. I vote for #3, 8, 9, 12, 17, 19.


----------



## paphreek (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2011)

Enjoyed your gorgeous pics, no way would I want have to live in it!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

Excellent pics!!!! I like all of them, esp. n.3 and the frozen river!!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2011)

Lise, I looked at your fantastic pictures again and noted an unusual architectural detail on the side of the church. Are these three triangular structures buttresses (arc-boutants)? If so, it's the first time I see such sturctures on a ''modern'' church.


----------



## nikv (Jan 24, 2011)

Beautiful photographs! I love the last one best. But that's all the winter I need for this wqarm-weather guy.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you everybody !

Yes, winter is beautiful here.... but I agree.... It is very long...


Shiva, are you talking about the Anglican Saint-Barnabas church ? If so, it was bult in 1891. I don’t know if we can say it is a modern church.


http://grandquebec.com/cantons-est/eglise-st-barnabas/


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you everybody !
> 
> Yes, winter is beautiful here.... but I agree.... It is very long...
> 
> ...



1891 is modern compared to middle age ghotic churches whose structures were held in place by flying buttresses. So my question is, are these triangle structures designed to hold the church or for other functions? OK! I get it, it's in a neo-gothic style. That explains it thanks for the link.


----------

